

10 steps to plan better so you can write less code - michaelq
http://blog.freecodecamp.com/2015/06/10-steps-to-plan-better-so-you-can-write-less-code.html

======
WalterSear
IMHO, feature development isn't 'planning better so you can write less code'.
It's feature development.

